# Orange Neon Tetras



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard of orange neons? I saw some at walmart and was thinking it may be a died fish esp since it's sign was right next to a died gouramis sign. But still it reflects like a neon so I'm thinkin it might not be.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have seen albino neon tetras, those are just blaahh,, a whiteish orange fish with a fain't blue line.
stick to o'natural


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure they are not glolight tetras?
Our walmart has the neons and the glos togehter.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

google.... must have been glowlights, don't remember seeing those when I picked out my fish. nvm then ignore my post


----------

